# giant vinegaron-tell me about it!



## inkl (Aug 24, 2003)

i'm going to be getting one or two giant vinegaroons soon, could y'all be nice to me and tell me what you think about them?  also, can they live communally, and if so, how does the terrarium need to be?  is the acid they can spray a problem for people and how agressive or nervous are they?  thanksalot!

inkl


----------



## Immortal_sin (Aug 24, 2003)

you can check out this thread:

http://www.arachnopets.com/arachnoboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11572

They are easy to keep, voracious eaters, and their spray smells, but I think as long as you don't get it in your eyes, there's no problem. Smells just like vinegar. 
They are cannabalistic, so don't keep them together, or you'll have one fat one 
Ours can be held anytime, she doesn't spray, and never attempts to pinch either.
My 8 year old handles her with no problems.
They are a really neat addtion to any collection, I highly recommend them!


----------



## inkl (Aug 24, 2003)

they sound so great!!  im definatly getting one as soon as i can!  can you reccomend any dealers in ontario?  or even quebec or manitoba?  i'm having some trouble finding anyone who has them.  thanksalot!

inkl


----------



## Immortal_sin (Aug 24, 2003)

Inkl,
sorry to say, I have no idea...
you can check the online dealers section of this site, and also the links section. I know there are a few dealers from Canada that frequent this forum, and quite a few Canadian hobbyists too.
Good luck, they make great pets!


----------

